# Late report



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got a couple pics emailed to me from my buddy Clay. Its been about a week since our trip but due to nasty weather this coming week and therefore lack of reports, thought I would post a late report. We all met at Daybreak Marina at 6 am and after a few hand shakes and hi, how are yas, we started loading the boat. Then I see my first down turn of the day. Captain Jake Adams is about to leave the slip on the Nothing Matters. I go say good morning to him and Coach. Don't get me wrong. Jake and coach are as good as any people that walk this earth. Truely wonderful friends. But, we have all seen what they catch. They are as good as it gets when it comes to fishing. I knew I did not want my clients to see his board of fish at the end of the day and ask why we did not have what they have. You talk about PRESSURE on me. So, I weasel on over and see what time they are going to be in. They have a 12 hour, so I have to be in by 4 or not till 8. Ok I'm just kidding, I love to congratulate anyone with their days catch. Jake Adams has helped me out in the fishing world more than any other person in this world. If i'm going to get a good ol fashion whippin, then I can not think of a better capt. than Jake. 

So, off we go to get some bait around the pass. Bait was tough so we call the bait boat and guess who just bought the last bit bait he was holding. You guessed it. Nothing Matters! Did I mention i'm always a step behind these guys. So we pick around and get a box of bait. Plug in some numbers and the GPS is not working. Great! Call Jerry at Georges Marine, he is an amazing person with these things. Between him and the Raymarine rep on the phone, we do a master reset and things are working again. Thanks Jerry, once again, you save my butt! I have to add a shameless plug for Jerry. Do yourself a favor and call him for all you electronic needs. Can not say enough about him. Jerry A+++
So now it is somewhere around 8:30 I think. We head out only to get 5 miles from our first stop and I hear Capt. Delynn you on this channel. It my buddy Jake. The conversation goes something like this.
Come on Jake, what's up buddy
They are chewing good, got 5 or 6 scamp, couple big almacos, 4 gags, and one is close to 50 lbs. 
Holy cow man, thats great.
What have you got so far.
We are still 5 miles from our first stop
Ok good talk to you in a bit.
Five miles later I pull up to within 1/2 mile of Jake. What's the odds. I call him and he has got another 6 or 8 grouper. Ok, now I'm about 10 steps behind and my new clients have heard every word. They are no longer talking to me, but about me. PRESSURE!!!!!!!! LOL
We pick away and get our share and I had a grand time. Jake and I play tag on the radio and keep score. The day ends with tons of fun by both teams. I have to say that team Nothing Matters wins the game with an outstanding catch including a 48.lb gag. Way to go guys. Team LULU fished hard and came away with their heads high and a great catch. You talk about a fun day. Can not wait to do it again. 
Rules to play this game
1.Everyone be safe out there
2.Have a great time

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Capt. Way to overcome the aggravations.

Do you guys get sharked often out there?


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I've had the pleasure of fishing with Jake 3-4 times and he is top notch...from the looks of things your doing mighty fine too...congrats great report.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

What kind of fish is the second one from the left on the top and bottom rows?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

trubio007 said:


> What kind of fish is the second one from the left on the top and bottom rows?


Almaco Jacks.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like Jake needs a bigger board for your catches there Captain Delynn. I think taller and wider based on the post i've seen and the last couple have had fish laying on the ground. Lets not forget you still have Jake by 8 ounces on the big Gag for the season and it was awful nice of him to loan the scale to weigh him in! Awesome job as usual Captain!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great Report Capt Delynn, congrats to both you and Jake for keeping it fun out there for clients!

2 gentlemen on de' water and 2 of the best grouper Capts IMHO! 

Don't get no better than that!!

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate the nice words Delynn but you are giving me way too much credit. I (along with others on this forum) am the one learning from you. When you told me how old you were the other day, I could not believe it, you were doing this when I was in diapers! I won't reveal your age old man but I really thought you were at least 10-12 years younger. That's makes it not as hard to swallow when I get shown up by one of my elders (just kidding). I think I'm not alone when I say thank you for all of your posts, we all enjoy reading them and they give the rest of us something to shoot for.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great looking fish there Delynn. As usual good job and happy clients


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Delynn, you and Jake have some of the most impressive bottom fishing trips I've ever seen. Congrats to you and your crew.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Capt Delynn*

Glad to see you can still haul em in......... not bad for a fella workin on catching up with the old geezers. Stay safe out there and good luck to ya.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I try my best to keep it fun for my clients. On the other hand, I put way to much pressure on myself. I really need to learn to relax a little more and just have fun. I know people spend their hard earned money and time off with the hopes of catching lots of fish and make memories of a life time. That's a lot of pressure to carry on my shoulders every trip. But, I really love what I do. God has blessed me with the passion for fishing and he guides my hands each day that I trust in him. I'm still learning everyday, and hope I never stop learning. Thank you everyone for the "At a boy" and "Good Job Capt". They do not go unnoticed. God bless you all. 

Now to the old man jokes. Look here you snotty nose young whipper snappers! Don't make me bend you over my knee and tan your hides. I will grab you by your ear and take you to your daddy for a good ol fashion whippin. I may even make you pick out your own switch. Just kidding, its all in good fun and I enjoy the ribing. Don't hate me cause i'm pretty!
Thanks guys, I enjoyed the laughes.


----------



## BraceForIt (May 24, 2012)

*Great Trip*

Thanks for the great post. There is no doubt that you will catch a ton of fish with Capt. Delynn. In addition, he is a stand up guy who genuinely loves to fish and you can learn a lot by just watching and listening to him. His fishing spots are amazing and the fish you catch are A+. However, when you can also fish with a captain who is enjoyable be around it makes the fishing that much better. 

Clay


----------

